# Voorzien x verstrekken



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo.

Ik was de vertaling aan het zoeken van het woord ''provide'' en mijn WD geef me die tweede woorden aan, maar ik ben niet zeker in welke situaties moet ik ze gebruiken en het verschil tussen ze. Dus zijn mijn volgende zinnen goed?

1) Koeien voorzien/verstrekken melk
2) De aarde voorziet/verstrekt onze behoeften.
3) Deze winkel voorziet/verstrekt alles die ik nodig heb.

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## eno2

Ik verstrek je hier een aantal correcties.
Ik voorzie je tekst* van *een aantal correcties.



Alisson Pereira said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ik was de vertaling aan het zoeken van het woord ''provide'' en mijn WD geef me die tweede woorden aan, maar ik ben niet zeker in welke situaties moet ik ze gebruiken en het verschil tussen ze. Dus zijn mijn volgende zinnen goed?
> 
> 1) Koeien voorzien/verstrekken (?) melk
> 2) De aarde voorziet/verstrekt onze behoeften.
> 3) Deze winkel voorziet/verstrekt alles die ik nodig heb.



Iets voorzien is iets voorspellen of anticiperen. . Koeien voorspellen/anticiperen  geen melk.
Koeien geven melk.
Koeien voorzien ons* van* melk
Koeien voorzien* in *onze melkbehoefte.
Koeien verstrekken melk ja, maar wie zal/zou  dat zo zeggen? Ze verstrekken in elk geval geen chocolademelk.

De aarde voorziet* in *onze behoeften
Deze winkel verstrekt alles wat ik nodig heb
Deze winkel voorziet me *van *alles wat ik nodig heb
Deze winkel voorziet* in *alles wat ik nodig heb.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dan kan de twee woorden gebruiken zijn om ''provide'' aan te geven?



eno2 said:


> Koeien voorspellen/anticiperen geen melk



Maar als ik dit dan zeg: ''koeien anticiperen melk voor industrialisatie'' => Is dat niet goed?


----------



## eno2

Neen.  Je haalt verschillende betekenissen door elkaar. Je kan geen melk 'anticiperen'. Anticiperen is vooruitlopen op wat gaat gebeuren en daarnaar handelen.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

''Neen. *Koeien zijn niet slim genoeg om te anticiperen*. Anticiperen is vooruitlopen op wat gaat gebeuren. Die kunnen dat niet.''

Ok, dank je!


----------



## ThomasK

Wel interessant wat je doet: je baseert je nu op _*provide *_- en je lijkt meteen ook te denken aan *predict*.

Ik zou hiervan uitgaan (met alle respect voor Eno's uitleg, die mij prima lijkt)
- *provide with*  is in wezen: *zorgen voor, bezorgen, leveren* (koeien geven/ leveren _(not that common)_ melk - ),* bevoorraden* (_approvisionner_) perhaps, without with, *verstrekken *(but very formal: ik geef/verstrek je graag info, formeel) zorg verlenen, provide care ---- EXTRA VBB: _ik bied je graaag een kader_
- *predict*_: _*voorspellen *- prediction: voorspelling - predictable: voorspelbaar; etc/


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Eigenlijk denk ik dat ik een grote rommel gemaakt heb. Nu zie ik dat die woorden zonder voorzetsels (van/in) en andere betekenis hebben. Ik bedoelde iets zoals ''supply'', bijvoorbeeld, koeien zijn ''leverancier'' van melk, zo in mijn hoofd ''ze verstrekken melk'' (Elas *fornecem* leite), maar ''koeien voorzien ons van melk (As vacas nos *abastecem* com (met) leite). Misschien waren mijn voorbeelden zoveel vreemd!!

Ik probeer nog een keer.

> Ik voorziet mijn huis van voedsel.
> zij verstrekt elke maand haar winkel
> zij voorziet elke maand haar winkel van bloemen


----------



## ThomasK

Blijven proberen!!!


Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik probeer nog een keer.
> 
> > Ik voorziet mijn huis van voedsel.
> > zij verstrekt elke maand haar winkel
> > zij voorziet elke maand haar winkel van bloemen


----------



## ThomasK

Blijven proberen!!!


Alisson Pereira said:


> (a) Ik voorzieXXX mijn huis van voedsel.
> (b) zij verstrekt elke maand haar winkel
> (c) zij voorziet elke maand haar winkel van bloemen


(a) Kan eventueel, maar eerder personen voorzien van iets. Wel nogal formeel. Liever: (IDIOM, courant)
          - i*k zorg voor voedse*l [in principe dingen, zaken] (MET of ZONDER v*oor mijn gezin*).
          - ik *bezorg haar/mijn gezin verse groente*n [_I make sure she_ (ind. obj. in the sentence) _gets fresh vegetable_s (object)]
 Die *zorgen voor/ iets bezorgen aan *kan je heel vaak gebruiken

(b) _Zij *voorziet **haar winkel* [DO] elke maand *van* nieuwe producten_... Tja, oké, maar...
     De verkoper *levert haar [IO]  *elke maand nieuwe producten [DO).
    Hij *bezorgt* haar elke maand nieuwe ... // Hij z*orgt elke maand voor *nieuwe producten voor haar winkel

(c) OKé, maar liever _haar winkel elke maan_d (het nieuwste laatste in het midden: in de pre-V-positie)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Oké, ik snap het een beetje, nog een dingetje.

> Ik ben een bloemenleverancier. Ik kan elke maand voor bloemen voor jou zorgen
# ik kan jou elke maand bloemen leveren/bezorgen

> Ik ben een melkleverancier. ik kan voor melk voor jou zorgen
# ik kan jou melk leveren/bezorgen


----------



## ThomasK

_ Ik ben een melkleverancier. xxx ik kan zorgen voor melk voor jou. 
leveren XXX bezorgen_
xxx : _leveren _is formeler dan _zorgen voor_, maar strikt genomen zou ik het als correct kunnen beschouwen. Maar in principe gebruik je ze beter niet naast elkaar. Maar je zinnen zijn prima!


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, Dank u!


----------

